# My Cruze(Cindy) Build



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can you post pre-modification pics please?


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

How do ueven post pictures


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If your planning to do down pipe and mid pipe I suggest not doing the tune just yet. 

Where in SoCal are you located I can send you to my tuner


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I bet Cindy is really sexy!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I wish you all would stop falling in love with your cars and they are bad investments .. modding it is fine though as long as you can see straight ..


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Excited to see how this turns out and where else it will go. Subscribed.


----------



## SoCalCruze127 (Jan 17, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> If your planning to do down pipe and mid pipe I suggest not doing the tune just yet.
> 
> Where in SoCal are you located I can send you to my tuner


I want to mod the exhaust. What do Cali laws allow me to do? I want more sound. Im in LA and you?


----------



## SoCalCruze127 (Jan 17, 2014)

Will be installing my lowering springs tomorrow.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Just don't go over 95db on the exhaust and keep all stock parts for smog later.. I'm in Pasadena area.


----------

